# Is KVIE DT (Sacramento) broadcasting?



## paulcdavis (Jan 22, 2004)

Is KVIE DT (6.1 ch 53 Sacramento) broadcasting today? My 921 shows channel 6.1 not found, and the add DTV screen shows no signal on channel 53, but with the 921 you can never be sure if it's showing correct information.


----------

